# New State Record Category opened for Blue Catfish



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Location: BlogsStatewide Wildlife News 
12/19/2007 
New state record fish category opened for Blue Catfish

The Ohio Division of Wildlife recently removed the Blue Catfish from the state endangered species list, therefore making it legal to catch and possess. 

According Division of Wildlife fisheries biologists, joint research conducted with the Kentucky Department of Fish & Wildlife Resources concluded that Blue Catfish populations in the lower Ohio River were substantial enough to warrant down listing the Blue Catfish from endangered to species of special concern. 

Our studies indicated that the numbers of Blue Catfish were more abundant then first thought, said Rich Zweifel, fisheries biologist with the Ohio Division of Wildlife. Our sampling on the Meldahl pool found good numbers big Blue Catfish between 40 - 42 pounds, with a few over 50 pounds. 

Ohios largest populations of Blue Catfish are found in the Markland and Meldahl pools of the Ohio River between Cincinnati and Portsmouth. Blue Catfish can attain a weight of over 100 pounds. The current Kentucky State Record is 104 pounds and was caught from the Ohio River.

At one time Blue Catfish were common in the Ohio River, but after construction of the locks and dams their numbers were reduced significantly. According to biologists, populations of Blue Catfish in the Ohio River above the Greenup Dam are low in comparison to the populations in the Meldahl and Markland pool. Only West Virginia is currently rearing and stocking Blue Catfish.

The Outdoor Writers of Ohio State Record Fish Committee, the organization responsible for Ohios state record fish program, has enacted a set of guidelines for submitting a potential new state record Blue Catfish. These guidelines were drafted after consultations with fisheries biologist and members of the State Record Fish Committee and go into effect January 1, 2008. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regulations for submitting a potential new Ohio state record Blue Catfish.

*No entries will be accepted for Blue Catfish caught before January 1, 2008. All potential record fish must be caught legally using a rod & reel. Fish caught from bank lines, trot lines, jug lines, nets, snagged, grabbing, or other methods will not be accepted.

*All potential state record Blue Catfish are required to be weighed on state or county certified scales in front of two witnesses, whose name, address, phone number, and signature, must accompany the application. 

*All potential state record Blue Catfish must be examined by a fisheries biologist from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife.

*A clear photograph showing the fish must also accompany the application.

*Fish will only be accepted from anglers with a valid Ohio fishing license caught from the main stem of the Ohio River within the state borders, any state of Ohio tributary, or from the shoreline of the Ohio side, or any Ohio public lake. Fish from pay lakes are not eligible. Fish caught from a Kentucky, Indiana, Pennsylvania, or West Virginia shoreline or tributary will not be accepted. A copy of the fishing license must accompany the application. 

*Non-residents will be eligible for Ohio state record fish recognition providing they have a valid non-resident fishing license at the time the fish was caught.

*Blue Catfish entered into the state record fish list must be 45 inches in length. 

*A downloadable application is available online at www.outdoorwritersofohio.org
__________________


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

This is great news.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

some good info their good day when are you and your brother ready to come down to head down to pike island


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

gr8,now every yahoo w/ a 40+lb'er is gonna kill it to take it to the scales so they can say they held a state record for a short while.I think they should limit size to under 34-36",leave the big spawners alone as they're all females. At least all those guys doing the grip n' grin shots can do it legally now, it's illegal to lift an endangerd fish from the water(not that any of those guys I see holding blues in the pics or one on the boat deck know it). TC1


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

At least all those guys doing the grip n' grin shots can do it legally now, it's illegal to lift an endangerd fish from the water(not that any of those guys I see holding blues in the pics or one on the boat deck know it). TC1 Alot of us grip N grin guys carry Ky and INDY lic witch makes it legal


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> At least all those guys doing the grip n' grin shots can do it legally now, it's illegal to lift an endangerd fish from the water(not that any of those guys I see holding blues in the pics or one on the boat deck know it). TC1 Alot of us grip N grin guys carry Ky and INDY lic witch makes it legal



Thanks Truck, I was going to say the same thing! Alot of these fish from the Ohio are from KY and IN waters.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

tall cool one,

For your info "that one on the deck of the boat" was caught on the Ohio River and I possess a Kentucky fishing license, not only are blues not considered "endangered" in Kentucky, Kentucky actually allows commercial fishing for them. So before you spout off to another fisherman who was abiding by the law, maybe you should voice your concerns to the lawmakers of Kentucky who are allowing commercial fishing. 
Don't know if you fish enough to notice but catching flatheads downriver of the West Virginia/Kentucky line is getting harder and harder, when upriver of that line the fishing is outstanding because Ohio and West Virgina do not allow commercial fishing. I spoke w/ a biologist from the state that said flathead are more prone to getting caught in a net, therefore are usually affected first. Fishermen need to stick together, not argue amongst one another.
Actually after winning the 2006 Cabela's King Kat Classic, I was quoted in numerous magazines, newspapers, radioshows and other publications all over the country speaking out against over using the resource of big, sexually mature fish and also spoke of my strong support of the size limits laws. Might I also add on the second day of that tourny I returned to the scales early with a partial limit (including blues of 76# 50# 45# 45#) to ensure their healthy release. After weighing the fish I spent almost 45 minutes of fishing time escorting the fish back to the river with Tourny personell and personally releasing each fish individually. Now that show of sportsmanship cost me vaulable fishing time and possibly could have cost me $30,000 in cash and prizes. 
Catching a fish and taking a picture and returning to the water is what they are here for. Like I said before fishermen need to stick together or while we are arguing with each other all the commercial fishermen will be taking all the fish. I know commercial fishermen need to earn a living to and I understand that, all I am asking for are laws that are fair to both the commercial fishermen and the fish.

cool one - I have lots of information on the subject, feel free to PM me and I would be glad to share it with you so you can be more educated on the subject. And for your quote "gr8,now every yahoo w/ a 40+lb'er " I spend 100-120 days a year on the water across the country chasing big catfish, and have done nothing to hurt these fisheries, if anything I feel I have helped by showing people what a great oppurtunity there is, and by bringing attention to the flaws in the laws that could down the road really hurt the catfish populations in this country.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Woo Hoo you go Greg, great post, lots of us carrry Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana,state licenses that fish the Ohio River because you just never know when that fish of a lifetime is going to come along so you want it covered...........Doc


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

Team Close you are right on the money. Keep catching the big ones.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's completely possible to get a certified scale for ones self. Not completely neccessary to take one to a store or baitshop by any means. I personally have one, and just got it back so it's current for the 08'-09' year.

Basically someone extremely concerned with a fishes health can take it to shore, weight it with some witnesses and get the fish back on it's way. Unless I misread, sounds like the new record can survive to fight another day.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Basically someone extremely concerned with a fishes health can take it to shore, weight it with some witnesses and get the fish back on it's way


if i'm not mistaken,it involves more than that.my understanding is the fish has to be physically identified/certified by the dnr to qualify for record status.
someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish has to be ID by a fisheries Biologist per the rules and it has to be weighed on a state or county certified set of scales with 2 witnesses.

Doc


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks doc.i was sure that was the case.by dnr i was actually referring to a biologist,just didn't feel like typing it all out  
i think it's possible to still release the fish if arrangements are made and one can get the cooperation of the dnr(biologist).
might be kinda hard to find one on the water at 3 a.m.,LOL.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well guys, I'll let you know how big of a hassell the ODN guys are, once I meet with them. I've already talked to one of the guys working a grainery on the river. I fully expect to have the record fish caught on aprox 9:27 AM Sat Jan 25th, 2008.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not even gonna reply to that....................................................hahaha.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Any respectable catman that has actually been on the water chasing that bluecat should already know where and how it will be weighed and officially identified by the state.

I'm looking for that record just like a bunch of other people out there. I know where the scales are in reference to the boat ramp we are launching out of and have the cell number of a state biologist in my pocket. I recommend everyone do the same if there is the slightest chance you may catch that record fish this winter!

I don't believe it has been set yet? It is 1-9-08, and people are fishing.

TeamClose aka Greg that fishes Ohio Hills Catfish Club with some of us here is a great person and catfisherman. Tough Competition too -- 2006 King Kat Classic winner with over 500 lbs. of bluecats in Alabama. 

Tournament catters are'nt into breaking laws and killing fish!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

goodday said:


> Location: BlogsStatewide Wildlife News
> 12/19/2007
> 
> The Ohio Division of Wildlife recently removed the Blue Catfish from the state endangered species list, therefore making it legal to catch and possess


Wow... this is the 1st time I have EVER heard that the Blue cat was on the (OH) endangerd species list...Shame on the DNR/DOW  .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Acklac, the bluecat is rebounding, and I think most of the river fisherman here would tell you that. In fact, I think WV??? is restocking the river with them.

Does the indentifier of the species have to be a DNR biologist or just a biologist? Just curious. 

Regardless, I'm glad to see it is possible to keep the fish alive if one chooses to do so.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it must be a DNR fish biologist.


----------

